# Pro Hydro 36 throwing snow out of left side housing unit



## 04X485 (Jan 7, 2015)

I have a question that I'm hoping you can help answer. I have owned a John Deere 828D snowblower which was an Ariens model painted green for 17 years. This year I upgraded to the pro hyrdo 36 and have mixed feelings on it. 

One thing I notice is when blowing snow the auger pulls the snow into the housing unit but on the left side there is a continual stream of snow that gets thrown back out . It only happens on the left and not the right. 

Amount of snow doesn't matter. Speed doesn't matter. In the 4 times I have used it the snow has been under 2-3" and due to a broken foot I'm going slow with the unit. 

I have checked the auger and yes the shear pins are good. 

Is this just the norm and one more thing to be disappointed about on this unit?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello 04x, welcome to *SBF!! *the auger on the left side could be on backwards, stand in front of the bucket the augers should look like thei ///0\\\


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You might need to look into buying or making a baffle kit for it. Ariens used to give them away for free to people who complained. I am not sure if they still do or not. Read through the threads below for more information.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...56-new-ariens-pro-28-throws-snow-forward.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/13330-does-baffle-fit-28-deluxes.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/18626-homemade-30-baffle.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/12154-ariens-baffle-part-s-please.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/10570-auger-issue-brand-new-pro-36-a.html


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Definitely a baffle problem...Not many members have the mighty 36 pro and I suspect the larger the housing equates to the more pronounced the problem is. First off, this is not strictly an ARIENS problem, all of the modern blowers spit forward from the left side. Even my tiny corded electric with the old style stepped housing spits from the left.
It is however, I suspect, more a pronounced problem with wider housings and high speed augers of modern machines. It has to do with the clockwise rotation of impellers. The Impellers not only lift snow, but they also move air, a lot of air. It is this air that pushes loose snow to the left of the housing and up and over the left auger. It is the price you pay (compromise) for having modern power and tonnage capacity.


----------



## 04X485 (Jan 7, 2015)

Thank you to everyone who has already seen this and knew about it. I'm disappointed in the snow blower for a number of reasons and wish I didn't spend the $3500 on it. For the money I spent the baffle should already be installed. 

I did the chat with Ariens and at first was told I would need to order it from the dealer however after stating my displeasure with the unit I was then sent the baffle kit at no charge. 

Again thank you and hopefully it cuts down on the snow. It doesn't have to be perfect but better. 

I do miss my old Ariens and would so like to have it back over this new one.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

04X485 said:


> Thank you to everyone who has already seen this and knew about it. I'm disappointed in the snow blower for a number of reasons and wish I didn't spend the $3500 on it. For the money I spent the baffle should already be installed.
> 
> I did the chat with Ariens and at first was told I would need to order it from the dealer however after stating my displeasure with the unit I was then sent the baffle kit at no charge.
> 
> ...


What else is there that you don't like? Any info you can give is help to others that are pondering purchasing the same blower.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

I had the same problem on my Deluxe 30 and my older Deluxe 27 before this one.

Ariens not having the baffle for the deluxe series, I ended up fabricating my own. Works real nice. You will see a difference. 

I talk about this at the 4:15 mark in my video. Yea it's another shame less plug


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

liftoff1967 said:


> I had the same problem on my Deluxe 30 and my older Deluxe 27 before this one.
> 
> Ariens not having the baffle for the deluxe series, I ended up fabricating my own. Works real nice. You will see a difference.
> 
> ...


 HEY LIFTOFF stick a DRAINZIT on there 20 bucks. at your friendly neighborhood hardware store.


----------



## 04X485 (Jan 7, 2015)

My other dislikes on the product are

1) The chute will rotate 200 degrees which is roughly 90 degrees to each side plus a an extra 10 degrees but still roughly straight left or straight right. My old snowblower chute would rotate back further. I learned last night that was 230 degrees. Now an extra 15 degrees back on each side may not seem like much but I have a driveway with a few curves in it and I now throw snow either in the road or on areas that were already cleared. I now need to stop blowing in one direction, drive down to the end of the road and then head back for the section I didn't blow. Same thing for the sidewalk by the house. It's just a pain. 

2) The headlight is terrible on it. Worse than the last blower I had. I laughed yesterday when in the chat the Ariens rep stated that the light isn't to see where you are going but it's only on there for safety so you can be seen. 

I will end up like a number of people and putting a set of LED's on it. 

So between the 3 items listed I'm just not happy with the blower. I'm sure the chute rotation is due to lawsuits and someone probably hit themself with snow so they now have to limit how far back it can turn. 

For the headlights snowblower headlights were never the best but in the 17 years I thought they would have improved on the design especially when they brag about how bright the light is in their marketing. 

On the plus side the thing is a tank, seems well made and throws snow further then the old one. I haven't had a chance to use it in wet heavy snow yet.


----------



## 04X485 (Jan 7, 2015)

Liftoff1967 - I like the brackets you have for your lights. Did you make those I assume? Any close up photos or anything you can share on how you built them?


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

04X485 said:


> My other dislikes on the product are
> 
> 1) The chute will rotate 200 degrees which is roughly 90 degrees to each side plus a an extra 10 degrees but still roughly straight left or straight right. My old snowblower chute would rotate back further. I learned last night that was 230 degrees. Now an extra 15 degrees back on each side may not seem like much but I have a driveway with a few curves in it and I now throw snow either in the road or on areas that were already cleared. I now need to stop blowing in one direction, drive down to the end of the road and then head back for the section I didn't blow. Same thing for the sidewalk by the house. It's just a pain.


I have the same issue. The 3:20 mark of my video I talk about what I did to get a little more rotation. BE CAREFUL with this mod. Study how the plastic gear work against the stopper. DO NOT grind to much on the plastic stopper. I then did some grinding on the metal support or frame.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

04X485 said:


> Liftoff1967 - I like the brackets you have for your lights. Did you make those I assume? Any close up photos or anything you can share on how you built them?


This thread will show some photo's

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...0770-ariens-deluxe-series-light-brackets.html

I sold my last set last month. Sorry. They are .125" formed aluminum angles 8" x 2" in profile x 2" wide. I did some rounding off on the 2" leg and some notching on the 8" leg to follow the angle of the handle bars to kinda clean it up. I then had them powder coated black so they are more durable.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I know what you mean about the chute rotation. I "modded" a chute to go further.


----------



## 04X485 (Jan 7, 2015)

Well the snow blower earned it's place in the garage last night. Despite it's flaws the thing is a tank and easily handled the 4" of snow that we got. I also cleared along the road with no problems. I'm getting use to the hyrdo and at first didn't like that but as you use it I like it more and more.


----------



## 04X485 (Jan 7, 2015)

liftoff1967 said:


> This thread will show some photo's
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...0770-ariens-deluxe-series-light-brackets.html
> 
> I sold my last set last month. Sorry. They are .125" formed aluminum angles 8" x 2" in profile x 2" wide. I did some rounding off on the 2" leg and some notching on the 8" leg to follow the angle of the handle bars to kinda clean it up. I then had them powder coated black so they are more durable.


 
Thanks. I will check it out more and have a set made up. I figure is I make it out of wood or cardboard and then take to a machine shop they can make it for me. Not sure where to go for powder coating but there has to be somewhere local for me.


----------

